# 2'100 Euro Gamer-PC ~ Lohnt sich das Geld?



## specktakulaer (1. Januar 2015)

*Hallo zusammen!
*
Ich bin ziemlich aufgeregt, denn ich möchte mir endlich meinen eigenen PC zusammenstellen und habe schon viel Zeit damit verbracht die richtigen Komponenten auszusuchen und unzählige Videos aus YouTube zum Bau eines PC's angeschaut.

Nun brauche ich eure Hilfe. Ich habe zwar meine Komponenten bereits ausgesucht, komme jedoch auf eine Summe von 2'100 Euro (ca. 2500 Schweizer Franken). Da ich noch in der Ausbildung bin, aber schon ziemlich viel Geld gespart habe, möchte ich euch fragen ob sich das Geld überhaupt lohnt!

Meine Komponente inkl. Monitor, Tastatur und Maus: https://www.digitec.ch/de/ShopList/Show?shopListId=0CBCB14B9BD7CECAC5539C2EBDE5ACE3

Kann mir jemand mitteilen ob die richtigen Teile ausgewählt habe und evtl. ob ich irgendwo sparen könnte? Es soll ein Gaming-PC sein. 

Besten Dank im Voraus!!

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2015)

Das würde alles passen, aber es ginge auch ein gutes Stück günstiger - siehe am besten Mal meine Anmerkungen hier http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-kompontenten-kaufberatung/9338947-neuer-gamer-pc.html  da hat auch ein Schweizer   nen teuren PC zusammengestellt. Mein Vorschlag würde ohne Monitor&co 1250€ (ohne Übertaktungsmöglichkeit) bzw. 1400€ (mit Übertaktungsmöglichkeit) kosten, und mit den teureren Teilen wäre der PC nur 10-15% schneller, vor allem weil die GTX 980 eigentlich viel zu teuer ist im Vergleich zur AMD R9 290 oder GTX 970.

Allein wenn du nicht unbedingt übertakten willst, kannst Du ca 100-150€ sparen (Board für ca 80€ reicht,  dann Xeon 1230/1231v3 als CPU, ca 100€ billiger als der 4790K, Kühler für 25€ reicht dicke). Außerdem ist das Gehäuse bei Dir sehr teuer für ein Gehäuse, und das Netzteil ist viel zu stark, da reicht die Version mit ca 500W aus


----------



## specktakulaer (1. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das würde alles passen, aber es ginge auch ein gutes Stück günstiger - siehe am besten Mal meine Anmerkungen hier http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-kompontenten-kaufberatung/9338947-neuer-gamer-pc.html  da hat auch ein Schweizer   nen teuren PC zusammengestellt. Mein Vorschlag würde ohne Monitor&co 1250€ (ohne Übertaktungsmöglichkeit) bzw. 1400€ (mit Übertaktungsmöglichkeit) kosten, und mit den teureren Teilen wäre der PC nur 10-15% schneller, vor allem weil die GTX 980 eigentlich viel zu teuer ist im Vergleich zur AMD R9 290 oder GTX 970.
> 
> Allein wenn du nicht unbedingt übertakten willst, kannst Du ca 100-150€ sparen (Board für ca 80€ reicht,  dann Xeon 1230/1231v3 als CPU, ca 100€ billiger als der 4790K, Kühler für 25€ reicht dicke). Außerdem ist das Gehäuse bei Dir sehr teuer für ein Gehäuse, und das Netzteil ist viel zu stark, da reicht die Version mit ca 500W aus



Hi Herbboy 

Du sagst, dein Vorschlag würde ohne Monitor & Co. etwa 1'400 Euro (mit Übertaktungsmöglichkeit) kosten. Wenn du aber den Monitor, die Tastatur, die Maus und die LED nicht mitberechnest kommst du mit meinen Komponenten auf ca 1'450 Euro. Also der Preisunterschied beträgt +/- 3 % für eine geringere Leistung? xD

Ich fasse deine Vorschläge zusammen:
*- GTX 980 zu teuer im Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis > Umstieg auf AMD R9 290 oder GTX 970*
Es handelt sich jedoch um die AMP! Extreme Edition von Zotac. Ist es dann im Vergleich immer noch zu teuer? Falls ja: Für CHF 710.-  könnte ich zwei GTX 970 kaufen. Würde sich das eher lohnen wenn ich sie mit SLI verbinden würde? (Bin mir nicht sicher was ich hier schreibe da ich nicht recht weiss wie das mit SLI funktioniert^^)

*- Board für 80 Euro reicht
*Wie vorhin beschrieben handelt es sich um ein SLI-kompatibles Motherboard. Würde es sich daher lohnen wenn ich das Mainboard "Asrock Z97" kaufe, aber dafür 2 x GTX 970?

*- CPU Xeon 1231v3
*Leider finde ich diesen Prozessor nirgends im Internet?

*- Gehäuse zu teuer
*Naja ist schon recht teuer, aber soll auch optisch gut aussehen 

*- Netzteil zu stark
*In einem Forum habe ich gelesen, dass für die Zotac GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition min. 500 Watt empfohlen wird. Die 660 Watt kosten aber nur 10 Euro mehr und lohnt sich daher falls ich später Komponente einbauen / austauschen möchte.

Kannst du mir bitte mitteilen welchen Prozessor du wirklich meinst und die Frage bzgl. der Grafikkarte beantworten?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2015)

specktakulaer schrieb:


> Hi Herbboy
> 
> Du sagst, dein Vorschlag würde ohne Monitor & Co. etwa 1'400 Euro (mit Übertaktungsmöglichkeit) kosten. Wenn du aber den Monitor, die Tastatur, die Maus und die LED nicht mitberechnest kommst du mit meinen Komponenten auf ca 1'450 Euro. Also der Preisunterschied beträgt +/- 3 % für eine geringere Leistung? xD


 jein  - du hast da halt jetzt andere Komponenten und Preise - ich hatte ja bei dem einen PC im anderen Thread nur grob manche Teile ersetzt. Ich glaub du hast zB ne kleinere SSD, allein die macht dann schon 200€ aus, weil der im anderen Thread direkt 512GB genommen hat. D.h. an sich wären es bei meinen Änderungen doch nur 1200 und nicht 1400€ 



> Ich fasse deine Vorschläge zusammen:
> *- GTX 980 zu teuer im Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis > Umstieg auf AMD R9 290 oder GTX 970*
> Es handelt sich jedoch um die AMP! Extreme Edition von Zotac. Ist es dann im Vergleich immer noch zu teuer? Falls ja: Für CHF 710.-  könnte ich zwei GTX 970 kaufen. Würde sich das eher lohnen wenn ich sie mit SLI verbinden würde? (Bin mir nicht sicher was ich hier schreibe da ich nicht recht weiss wie das mit SLI funktioniert^^)


 ob AMP oder nicht: es gibt auch genug übertaktete GTX 970 bzw. R9 290, und dann bleibt der Abstand von nur 10-15% gleich. Und dafür ist der Aufpreis einfach zu hoch. Eine R9 290 / GTX 970 wäre schon absolut Top, du brauchst auf keinen Fall sogar ein SLI aufziehen. 



> Wie vorhin beschrieben handelt es sich um ein SLI-kompatibles Motherboard. Würde es sich daher lohnen wenn ich das Mainboard "Asrock Z97" kaufe, aber dafür 2 x GTX 970?


 SLI lohnt sich meistens nicht. Klar: 2x GTX 970 wären besser als 1x GTX 980. Aber du brauchst dann ein teureres Netzteil, mehr Lüftung, mehr Strom und hast am Ende immer noch Games, bei denen SLI nicht richtig klappt. Ich würde da eher mit EINER R9 290 oder GTX 970 spielen, und wenn es mal nicht mehr reicht ne ganz neue kaufen. In der Summe hast Du dann später die bessere Leistung, wenn du zwischendurch die Karte ersetzt, als wenn du die ganze Zeit ein SLI-System länger nutzt.



> *- CPU Xeon 1231v3
> *Leider finde ich diesen Prozessor nirgends im Internet?


 vermutlich weil die "3" manchmal mit Abstand verzeichnet ist - guckst Du: https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/intel-xeon-e3-1231-v3-lga-1150-340ghz-prozessor-2727141 



> *- Gehäuse zu teuer
> *Naja ist schon recht teuer, aber soll auch optisch gut aussehen


 ich sag ja nur ...   es gibt aber auch ähnliche, günstigere. Auch von NZXT, zB NZXT Source 340 weiß mit Sichtfenster (CA-S340W-W1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  das hat auch massig Platz. 



> *- Netzteil zu stark
> *In einem Forum habe ich gelesen, dass für die Zotac GTX 980 AMP! Extreme Edition min. 500 Watt empfohlen wird. Die 660 Watt kosten aber nur 10 Euro mehr und lohnt sich daher falls ich später Komponente einbauen / austauschen möchte.


 Also, die 9er-Serie von BeQuiet ist extrem effizient, und die Watt-Angaben sogar untertrieben. Die 480W-Version vom E9 zB ist eher zu vergleichen mit Netzeilen um die 70€, die 600W "haben". UND die Grafikkartenhersteller übertreiben immer mit den Watt, weil es auch Netzteile mit zB 550W gibt, die schweächer als ein solides mit nur 400W sind und dann nicht mehr reichen, wenn man neben der Grafikkarte noch ne stromhungrige CPU hat. 

Allerdings scheinen die Netzteile rel teuer zu sein bei euch - zB hätte ich das Corsair CS 550W empfohlen, das kostet hier keine 70€, aber in dem Shop bei Dir umgerechnet 90€ bzw. auch keine 15 Franken weniger...  insofern kannst Du auch beim BQ E9-CM bleiben.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Januar 2015)

Bei der aktuellen Preislage für Hardware würde ich keine 2100 EUR für einen PC mit Monitor ausgeben. Die Mehrleistung im Vergleich zu einem 1000 EUR PC (1300-1400 EUR mit Monitor+Peripherie) ist eher vernachlässigbar im Vergleich und bringt imho nicht viel.


----------



## specktakulaer (1. Januar 2015)

*Alles klar Leute.

*Ich habe nun folgende Entscheidungen getroffen:

- Maus für 35.- statt 88.-
- Grafikkarte für 362.- statt 710.-
- Tastatur für 39.- statt 129.-
- Netzteil für 109.- statt  115.-
- Mainboard für 82.- statt 151.-
- Gehäuse für 89.10 statt 137.-
- CPU für 276.- statt 358.-

*Insgesamt nun 1000.- gespart. Danke Leute.*

Neue Liste: https://www.digitec.ch/de/ShopList/Show?shopListId=CFC4C63DD7B265CDF9324A4D7F4C0C38

Ich hoffe dieser günstigere Mainboard ist nun mit allen neuen Komponenten kompatibel.

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2015)

Nimm lieber ein Board mit H97 im Namen, denn die mit nem 80er-Namen sind was älter, da KANN es passieren, dass der Xeon nicht geht, und zudem sind die Chipsätze mit nem B auch nicht so gut. Aber H97, da gibt es sicher auch Boards, die nicht viel teurer sind. 

Ach ja; Arbeitsspeicher hab ich da jetzt nicht gesehen - hast du den vergessen oder nur nicht im Link?

Nebenbei: das Gehäuse ist ja sehr gut und hat an sich schon genug gute Lüfter. Noch mehr Gehäuselüfter brauchst Du da eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2015)

Mit fällt grad auf (konnte man wegen des strahlenden weiß nicht sehen): das Gehäuse hat wohl gar keinen Einlass für DVD-Laufwerke! Wusste nicht, dass es so was bei größeren Gehäusen überhaupt gibt (kenne das nur von manchen sehr kleinen Gehäusen). Vielleicht also doch ein anderes nehmen...


----------



## specktakulaer (2. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nimm lieber ein Board mit H97 im Namen, denn die mit nem 80er-Namen sind was älter, da KANN es passieren, dass der Xeon nicht geht, und zudem sind die Chipsätze mit nem B auch nicht so gut. Aber H97, da gibt es sicher auch Boards, die nicht viel teurer sind.
> 
> Ach ja; Arbeitsspeicher hab ich da jetzt nicht gesehen - hast du den vergessen oder nur nicht im Link?
> 
> Nebenbei: das Gehäuse ist ja sehr gut und hat an sich schon genug gute Lüfter. Noch mehr Gehäuselüfter brauchst Du da eigentlich nicht.



Vorerst möchte ich mitteilen, dass ich gestern auf meinem iPhone 4S mehrmals versucht habe mich einzuloggen. Es kam zwar die Meldung, dass ich angemeldet bin jedoch war ich wenige Sekunden später automatisch wieder ausgeloggt... wahrscheinlich ein Systemfehler?

Danke für die Hilfe. Den Arbeitsspeicher und den Netzteil hatte ich dummerweise vergessen - deswegen auch den so grossen Preisunterschied. xD

Dass das Gehäuse kein CD-Rom hat ist mir bewusst - das macht mir auch überhaupt nichts aus.

Liebe Grüsse


----------

